# Removing treble hook



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

What is the best way to remove a treble hook in your finger or hand if you are by yourself and have no help?


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Push it through past the barb cut the tip off the hook and slide it out. Not to bad if you do it fast a couple shots of jack good as new


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Best way to push the barb through is to hold the hook and push the skin down over the barb. It is tuff to try to cam the hook through the skin when by your self. I keep a special hook cutting tool in the boat that has seen a lot of use.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

There was a thread a while back on here regarding hooked fishermen. It was awesome... Ezbite was the winner I think.
As stated above you have a couple options. First thing you will need though is a GREAT pair of side cutters. Get the best pair you can find, you will be glad you did.
After said hook is removed from the bait/ fish, then you can either back it out or push it through and cut it off. 
Send pics


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

they will pop out real easy, you don't have to cut the hook, look up Kevin Vandam on youtube, he'll show you exactly how to do it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Use the string method...they pop right out...the trick is, you pop it out on the count of 2 when the person isnt expecting it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

tie a piece of strong line to the shank of the hook that is stuck then tie it off to something in the boat that is solid. push down hard on the shank of the treble hook so the little barb wont catch on the way out. now jerk very hard on the line with the hand that is hooked. the hook will pop right out.
sherman


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

This just happened to me and we were on youtube on the boat to remember what to do. I tell you what.... it def works!! Hook was in my finger all the way to the bone. Hurt like .... but we got it out. Of course everyone had to get it on video and me swearing, it's a funny video.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

mosquito walleye said:


> This just happened to me and we were on youtube on the boat to remember what to do. I tell you what.... it def works!! Hook was in my finger all the way to the bone. Hurt like .... but we got it out. Of course everyone had to get it on video and me swearing, it's a funny video.


Where's the video?


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I will try and post it


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I was never able to use the string method on myself. If hooked in the hand, you only have one hand to use.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

leeabu said:


> I was never able to use the string method on myself. If hooked in the hand, you only have one hand to use.


In this case the hook would stay in until you have another hand to help...most of the time it takes two people...it works though.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I successfully used the string method on my hand once. I had a #12 hook buried behind my knuckle on middle finger left hand. (I am right handed) I simply pushed the line through and grabbed both sides. It took 10 mins of getting the right angle but once I did, it came right out. 
Rickerd


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I've successfully used the string method with heavy line. Easy and saves your hook.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I watched a friend of mine take a pair of pliers and remove 2 hooks on a set of trebles that a walleye had buried in the flesh between the thumb and forefinger. he held 1 barb with the pliers and held his breath and gave it a jerk. then he took the other barb and jerked it out. it was a smallish treble on a hot n tot. he did ok but I was about to cry, LOL.
sherman


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

If they're not burried very deep, grip it and rip it with needlenose pliars, LOL!

I took a single tine of a treble in the finger back to back trips last year. 5cm flickershad trebles. Grabbed it with the needlenose and ripped it out as fast as I could.I didn't even feel a thing.

Took another a few weeks ago but this time,the channelcat was still on the other treble and flopping violently. I kept calm and sqeezed that 2# channelcat with every ounce of strength of my left hand,got the treble out of his mouth,and tossed it back. Then ripped that single tine out of my right forefinger as fast as I could. Not much pain and very little blood.

I was lucky and all the barbs weren't burried deep in all 3 trips.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

String method is the only way to go, have successfully used it many times even on my own back....because fly fishing is great


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a fish rip out a treble hook for me at Edgewater park one time, 10# sheephead, trying to hold him down with 1 hand, (Failed)


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

This post brings up a good point. Learn the string trick now so you are confident later. Watch some YouTube videos. Get a filled nylon backpack or or duffle and practice. Then you will be prepared when the need arises. All anglers should know how to do this. It will happen to you or a buddy someday. Also I pinch barbs whenever I am helping kids fish.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

I pinch down the barbs on all my treble hooks. Makes them easier to remove from everything.


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Here is a video using the string...includes my favorite...Makers Mark!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I always carry oral jell to numb the area and then use the string method? Been there once but that was a ER trip. The ER Doc. did actally that to remove it, after he said "what is that in the corner"', I looked, and he snatched the hook from my finger, didn't feel a thing but only a tug. Made me think more about that situation.
I'd remove any access hooks (trebles) before trying to extricate...heck, hook's are cheap to replace.
Also, a tetanus shot is in order.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

All fishers of fish should keep DPT up to date.


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

While trying to release a big smallie wading a river I was holding him loosely by the jaw in the water and he gave a good shake and I got both sets of treble hooks from a Rebel Craw on my right hand. One hook through my thumb nail, and the other hook into my forefinger. Then had to walk back to my SUV and went directly to urgent care.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Had this happen to me today and was lucky enough to have a gentlemen at the boat ramp that pull it out. Was pain free.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> I always carry oral jell to numb the area and then use the string method?


oh my, maybe we should start calling you susan.lol.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ezbite said:


> oh my, maybe we should start calling you susan.lol.


I wouldn't dream of taking your self proclaimed title. Better safe than sorry...! )


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Had 4 fingers hooked together with an x rap through fingers and thumb and into other fingers couple hundred miles from nearest hospital only one way to get them out. Keep pounding beers and have your buddy start popping them out while your dad calls you a dumbass. Good times


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had all three hooks from a crank bait buried in my thumb and palm of my hand one night while catching walleye of Cleveland. Was holding a decent sized walleye by the gills when he made a strong twist and skid down my hand. The treble in my thumb was completely through which made removal easy with side cut pliers.. One of the other two hooks was buried just past the barbs and I was able to jerk those out. The third treble was buried deep and we used the heavy mono press and jerk method to pop it out without any pain. Washed the hand with bottled water and continued to catch 20 walleye. Only lost around 20 minutes of fishing time with the hook removal.


----------

